

Facebook donates $10,000 to anti-gay rights politician - JonFish85
http://pando.com/2014/08/15/um-why-did-facebook-just-donate-10000-to-an-anti-gay-rights-politician/

======
diydsp
>According to documents filed with Utah’s Lieutenant Governor, Facebook has
donated $10,000 to the campaign of State Attorney General Sean Reyes, who
recently filed an appeal to challenge a ruling that would have made gay
marriage legal in Utah.

Wow, contrast that with the $1,000 from 6 years ago which got Brendan Eich
ousted from Mozilla. Especially on the heels of the Messenger App fracas.
Facebook is testing the waters to see if it's too big to fail.

